# Ideas for keeping goats warm in winter?



## MrsCowher (Oct 7, 2012)

I just put a couple of old sheets in my goats' house. It is a large cabin style dog house. It of course has a door. I am asking for suggestions on a SAFE way to keep air out/heat in. For a dog I would simply hang a towel or something over the doorway, but that seems risky with goats because of their horns.

Ideas?

If it helps, here is the house: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751210


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 7, 2012)

Do I understand you correctly that you put sheets inside on the floor for bedding?  If you did, that's not the best idea.  Goats poop and pee randomly and sheets/cloth will only absorb the urine and cause many problems.
Straw or some other natural bedding would be a better choice.

As far as covering the door, that may be an issue.  Not only are horns and issue, you have an animal that likes to chew and eat many things.  You could try mounting a piece of wood above the opening and attach strips of heavy plastic to it cut from top to bottom.  Clear would be less problematic for the goats going in and out.  The goats would be able to enter and leave the house easily and it would deflect the wind and rain.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 7, 2012)

What problems will the sheets inside the house bring?


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 7, 2012)

We've made flaps from a rubber and fabric sheet (leftovers from the commercial printing inkroom in hubby's previous career). Cut larger than the opening, pound a 2x4 board to the top of it over the doorway. It's heavy enough to hold up to and stay in place for all but the strongest winds, and our cattle didn't even destroy it (the one winter we had 2 steers with horns). 
We use the same stuff in a double flap system (one inside, one outside) in the dog house for 2 of our outdoor dogs. 
They can handle cold really well if they can stay dry and get out of the wind.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Face their dog house to the south to get in as much winter sun as possible. Put in a bunch of straw and they'll be okay. Goats are outdoor animals...they are made to withstand heat and cold. They will be fine and will grow a winter coat of fur.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 7, 2012)

> What problems will the sheets inside the house bring?


They will absorb the urine and fecal matter.  The goats will lay on wet, stinky cloth whereas if you were to use straw, the poop pellets and urine will pass through the straw and stay cleaner and drier.
If you aren't convinced, put the sheets in and come back in a week and tell us how it's working out for you and the goats.

Also, straw has much better insulating properties when used as animal bedding.


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Oct 9, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Also, straw has much better insulating properties when used as animal bedding.


Yep, straw is nice and toasty warm for animals in the winter. I used to bed my horses with straw on super cold winter nights and use regular shavings the rest of the time. Worked like a charm. This is my first winter with goats and I plan on doing the same for them.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 9, 2012)

What state do you live in?  I'm in Montana and we just use hay/straw.  I have dog houses for them and an indoor place in the barn, but it's not completely wind-proof.  

Goats are outdoor animals.  They can tolerate a lot.


----------

